# Is it weird that I talk to my betta fish?



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

So I currently own 2 male veil tail betta fish. One is in a 5 gallon in my bedroom the other is in a 1 gallon in the kitchen. I treat them like they are my children. I try to take the best care possible for them. Around christmas time I plan on buying a 2.5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow desktop aquarium kit. I will also be purchasing some treats for my babies. In addition I will also be buying decor for both fish tanks and gravel for the betta in the kitchen. (The one going into the 2.5 gallon) So I also like to play and talk to them. Is it weird that I talk to my betta fish?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

No, it's not.
I'm known in my dorm for owning 3 bettas, and amongst my friends I'm known for being the only one who actually cares for them. 

I talk to them all the time and call them my "boys" or my "babies." They've been helping with my high stress levels and I couldn't ask for anything better. Sometimes I can only imagine what they reply back to me with sometimes.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I keep making kissy noises to them, like I do with the cats to get them to come to me :rofl:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I talk to my fish all the time..not weird at all of ya ask me!


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

That's cool. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who does this. I just love my babies so much.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I talk to them and my plants


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

not at all, i say good morning and good night to mine every day, talk to them at feeding time, and let them know they're looking majestic every time i happen to see one of em flaring. sound travels much better underwater than it does through air, so i wouldn't be surprised to find that they can recognise and respond to your voice.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm usually yelling at mine to either get away from the end of the siphon (which usually ends with me spraying water all over myself, the tanks below and the floor) or to get that food that is floating merrily past them as it sinks down to the bottom. 

My brothers think I'm nuts, but then again, they are always shouting at the computer/tv screen. I figure at least I am not so deranged as to be talking to inanimate objects.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

I verbally abuse mine to give my self an ego boost.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm also guilty of talking to my betta from time to time, even after only 3 days of having the little guy. No full conversations ofcourse, but yeah. lol

I know he can tell when I'm talking to him, as he'll come to the front of the tank to greet me or atleast poke his head out of hiding and look my way.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Guilty as charged xD

I say good morning and good night to my little buddies. I tell them all my stress's and problems. I find it also really cute that when I speak, they all come bolting to the top of the tank and stare at me. Even if it is just for food!


----------



## Opioid Slumber (Aug 23, 2012)

All of our fishies are spoken to daily. I talk to them all the time and our son loves to stand and stare at the tanks and squeal at them in baby talk. I ask them how they're doing and if they're ready for their food. One of our bettas, Sam, is a big show off and I tell him so everyday. It kind of goes like this : 

"Sam, what are you doing being such a show boater? You just have to be swimming along the front of the tank and floofing every time I walk by, don't you, pretty boy? Well that's ok, you're so handsome! Are you ready for some din din?"

Or :

"Stop being so difficult and let me get a good picture of you! Don't you understand that there are people on the internet that I'd like to show you off to? Awww, good boy! You're so cute and I love you so much!"

This is a daily occurrence at our house.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I do all the time especially while I'm cooking, his 10 gallon sits on the counter in the kitchen and hes always the first one I say good morning to. Hes so pretty and he just makes me so happy while I work because I cook at least twice a day and hes so close to the laundry stuff. Hes my baby and my fiance just thinks its hilarious.


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

I went past talking to giving my bettas kisses... Although most of my boys dont kiss back Pewe blows bubbles back at me  

But I always have to say good morning, and good night. They know they will get a meal every time I do. Bubbles pretty much entertains my triplets (the boys that are on my shelf..) Then Pewe sits on the table next to my fry tank. We talk about the frys progress and I will know if he agrees with me or not by when he flares lol. So I'd say its completely normal!


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

I always talk to Sparkle (and my kittys too). 

He is my "Betta-Boy" ... It is so cute when I look into his tank from above, he swims up to the top (almost sticks his head completely out of the water) and then blows a bubble at me .... a kiss from Sparkle to Me. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

You should hear me in the mornings.. I have to wake up at 5:30 to get the kid up for school. As soon as I know she's up I head down the hall, walk into the living room and say "Good morning! How are my babies today?" and proceed to coo and fawn over each and every one... and I have 16... They all get kisses and happy sounds and I praise bubble nests left and right. So.. I spent about 20 minutes talking to myself while my daughter is getting ready for school, and sometimes she comes out of her room and just says "Mom.. you are so weird"


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I love to talk to my babies, all 5 of them, as soon as I get up in the morning and check to see how they are doing, turn on the tank lights, and say Good morning to them, ask them how they slept, and if they are ready for breakfast, it is so cute, some are already awake, and some are just waking up..little yawns and starting to swim around, I see a couple of them, just coming out of hiding..adorable.. _

_And I sing to my fishies, and always say to all them, Who's the pretty fishy,.when I am ready to video them, or take pix of them, they start to wiggle, and dance, and get soo exited, _

_and at the end of the night, __I give kisses to the tanks, and tell them, sleep well my babies..and yes, they blow kisses back, I love it, I love to_ make my babies feel loved, and special..as they all are..Very special, and very loved


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

I talk to Bradbury every day. I say good morning to him and tell him when it's time for lights out. I'll even sit and just chat with him for a minute or two. I think he likes the attention.

Then again I also talk to inanimate objects like my computer or my car. >.> They have yet to answer me so I suppose that is a good sign.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Frazzle said:


> I verbally abuse mine to give my self an ego boost.


!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Sorry got a little bit confused at that.

To the op, well i dont talk to my pets in general i just watch them and talk to them mentally, i dont know why really but sometimes you can tell they know your thoughts. I do something else though, each time i cross the tank or the bird cages i blow them kisses.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol. Nemo has started to dance around almost in circles when he hears my voice. He used to flare at me everyday. Then I started talking to him. He loves me now. He even knows when he's getting fed. I have another betta in the living room that I say good morning to and he knows when he's getting fed. Betta's are so smart!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm deaf but I usually wave front of them to get their attention. 

They get excited when I go to them. 

I love them ALL!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I hug them (AKA their tanks) AND talk to them


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't think its weird when ever i pass by any of my animals including my betta I always go up to their tank/cage and talk to them for like 10 seconds like their babies or little kids lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

now that i think about it, i do talk to him...but more mentally... or i mouth it or something.
like... Im home
or... you need to eat
or... sorry, im late. you're skipping breakfast today. I think you're getting too chubby anyway.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I keep making kissy noises to them, like I do with the cats to get them to come to me :rofl:


HAHAHA I do the same thing! A habit that comes from owning cats my whole life, I guess. I also always say hi to them when I come home, but otherwise I don't talk to them.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I talk to all of my bettas, I talk to them more than my brother. They are way better conversationalist than he is.

Now if they start talking back, then you might have a problem.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sceven said:


> I talk to all of my bettas, I talk to them more than my brother. They are way better conversationalist than he is.
> 
> Now if they start talking back, then you might have a problem.


 
I have actually had dreams where they are talking to me, and I loved it:lol:


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol! I love talking to my bettas. They really are good conversationalists! Haha.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sceven said:


> I talk to all of my bettas, I talk to them more than my brother. They are way better conversationalist than he is.
> 
> Now if they start talking back, then you might have a problem.


Ok, I know that all people would love animals to be able to speak, but if that ever happens I WILL freak out.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Ok, I know that all people would love animals to be able to speak, but if that ever happens I WILL freak out.


Well if they do start speaking, clearly it is the beginning of "Planet of the Bettas" In which case I think we are safe, its wal-mart, petsmart, and people that generally suck that will be in real trouble lol.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sceven said:


> Well if they do start speaking, clearly it is the beginning of "Planet of the Bettas" In which case I think we are safe, its wal-mart, petsmart, and people that generally suck that will be in real trouble lol.


Probably, but with Piou's look you never know... Either its an accident or he is plotting something reaaaaalyyyyyy sinister...


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

pilot00 said:


> probably, but with piou's look you never know... Either its an accident or he is plotting something reaaaaalyyyyyy sinister...


lol!


----------



## Opioid Slumber (Aug 23, 2012)

Bettagirl101 said:


> Lol. Nemo has started to dance around almost in circles when he hears my voice. He used to flare at me everyday. Then I started talking to him. He loves me now. He even knows when he's getting fed. I have another betta in the living room that I say good morning to and he knows when he's getting fed. Betta's are so smart!


Our bettas know when they're about to get food also! They react in different ways to it. Eric has the best reaction. As soon as one of us walks up to his tank to feed him, we show him the food jar. When he sees the container of food, he gets really excited and starts wagging his whole body vigorously. He'll follow the jar and will swim back and forth really fast while also doing his body wiggles. Then he goes straight to the spot where his food will flow to because of the bubbles from the air stone, and will wait for it to come to him. it is the most adorable thing!

Sam and Frodo are in our divided tank and they always just come to the top and wait when they hear and see the tank lid being opened. Godric will kind of follow the jar like Eric does. We've only had Rasputin for a week or so and he hasn't learned the different feeding time signals yet. i'm sure it won't be long before he's reacting to it as well.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I talk to my Leo all the time and I've only had him for 3 days
I kiss at him when I walk by him and he gets up to greet me when he sees my lamp go on in the morning (probably because he knows he's getting fed).
In fact, this was him yesterday morning getting up to greet me:


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep, I talk to my Bettas and even my Cory Catfish, Snails and Fiddler Crabs LOL. I use their name and say Hi as I pass by or at feeding times. My cat gets very jealous that I pay attention to the fish. When I feed them, stop to talk to them, or just sit and watch them, she runs up and starts pawing at me and meowing like she's saying "No me! Pay attention to me only!" This is a daily thing that goes on ha ha!


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sunster your betta looks like Royale, or Roy, the betta fish in the living room. The only main difference is that yous has a tail. Roy does not, he has bitten the whole thing off. The little monster.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bettagirl101, I bet Roy is still pretty though! Leo has some nibble marks on the edge of his fins but they aren't too bad. (I've seen some babies on here with no tails or fins at all and I'm relieved that Leo isn't that bad off.)


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

He is very pretty. I'm hoping to get him a 2.5 gallon fish tank for christmas. It's, hopefully, going to be an Aqueon Mini Bow Desktop Aquarium. I'll also get him some plants and gravel. He as of right now has a cave and betta hammock that he loves. I will also move those into his new tank.


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

i talk to mine all the time as well. equally of course... but ya, i say good night, and morning every day if i can, and apologize if i was too tired to remember to feed them that morning before i went to school, and then i give them a little snack


----------



## betalover56 (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think its weird at all! I talk to my puggle as if he is a child and he really understands and communicates back! I loe animals and I think if you continue to communicate they respond positively and live longer. I am a begginer at Betas and will be setting up a Beta minium in about 3 weeks. I need some opinions here. I would like to do at least a 10 gallon, and I am not sure about doing a split with 1 male and then some females on the other side, or just do an all female sorority tank. and where is the best place to buy betas ? We have a petsmart and also a petco here as well as a huge tropical fish specialty store! Any help would be welcomed! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Opioid Slumber (Aug 23, 2012)

betalover56 said:


> I don't think its weird at all! I talk to my puggle as if he is a child and he really understands and communicates back! I loe animals and I think if you continue to communicate they respond positively and live longer. I am a begginer at Betas and will be setting up a Beta minium in about 3 weeks. I need some opinions here. I would like to do at least a 10 gallon, and I am not sure about doing a split with 1 male and then some females on the other side, or just do an all female sorority tank. and where is the best place to buy betas ? We have a petsmart and also a petco here as well as a huge tropical fish specialty store! Any help would be welcomed! Thanks everyone!


Just to let you know, Betta is spelled with two t's, instead of only one. When it is spelled beta it means either the letter B from the Greek alphabet, or beta testing, which is software testing. When it comes to the fishies though, it's spelled Betta. I'm not trying to sound rude or anything, I just thought you might want to know. :grin:


----------



## betalover56 (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks for the info. i will try to change that. where in TN do you live and what do you think about a 10 gallon with a split for a male on one side and females on the other. Or just a 10 gallon with females. also where do you purchase your Bettas


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I sing to my betta sometimes. I also talk to him and spend a lot of time near his tank because we are working on some stuff for my band so I play our music and hold conversations with him, ask him what he thinks and everything.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Heck, I talk to the "bugs" I raise for research. xD Talking to bettas is no biggie!


----------



## Opioid Slumber (Aug 23, 2012)

betalover56 said:


> thanks for the info. i will try to change that. where in TN do you live and what do you think about a 10 gallon with a split for a male on one side and females on the other. Or just a 10 gallon with females. also where do you purchase your Bettas


We live in Murfreesboro. It's about thirty minutes away from Nashville. We buy our bettas and most of their supplies at either Petco or one of the two PetSmarts we have close to us.

A divided ten gal is not enough space to set things up with a male/sorority mix. Females don't usually do well in groups of less than four because they don't develop a good group dynamic. Five gallons is nowhere near enough for four females. Even with a ten gallon, they would be cramped, so I wouldn't recommend it. The only way to have both sexes in a ten gal is to have one on each side of a divided tank. I hope this helps!


----------



## betalover56 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Talking to your Betta*

Since I am a newbie at this, I plan on talking to my Bettas, i am going to have a split tank with a Bettaminium for each fish! I dont know about singing to them, it may kill them! lol. But I will definetly play Jazz music for them!


----------



## betalover56 (Sep 8, 2012)

too funny!


----------



## betalover56 (Sep 8, 2012)

Lady, that is a great idea, I will play some Jazz music when I get mine!


----------



## betalover56 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you for all the good info, you have been very helpful!


----------

